# FA confessions



## Tad (Nov 27, 2015)

Do we have one of these on here? I don't think so (even did a quick search). Can't think why not, I think a lot of us FA have moments to confess on a pretty regular basis!

==============================================

(I may have whined about this before, somewhere or other on the boards. If so I beg your forgiveness) 

I confess that working with my BBWife is getting no easier. 

Wife is working at my company, testing stuff in our lab. Normally she is wearing an anti-static smock all day which manages to muffle even her curves, so it is not too hard for me to think of her as just a co-worker. Because those smocks can make things warm, and she is covered, she just wears jeans and t-shirt underneath. Both her jeans and t-shirts are just a shade snug, but as I said nobody generally sees, and as shes trying to lose back to non-snug territory she hasnt replaced them. 

Only now Ive ended up having to pull her into some meetings. Knowing shell be in a meeting room for an hour, she sheds the smock. So suddenly Im looking across the table at my wife, who I think is pretty freaking hot, whose current abundance is highlighted by somewhat tight clothes. And, you know, trying to be professional and focused on whether this next circuit board can return to inventory if it passes test, or if the previous failure is suspicious enough that we should keep it quarantined rather than holy hell that t-shirt makes her breasts look big. Did they get bigger? I dont remember them looking that full  And remembering things like that when we are leaving the meeting the room, a quick grab of her butt would not be acceptable behavior no matter how well those jeans are highlighting its curves.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 28, 2015)

Tad I totally, completely respect you for being able to work with your wife. As much as I love my guy I think the WAY we think is so different we would invariably fight.

---

I find some of other FFA's guys who are aware of their partners predelictions soo cute. Not in a creepy sort of "want to make them cheat" sort way, but in a sort of "omg he's sooo cute i just want to pat his tummy!!" sort of way. :blink:


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 30, 2015)

Tad and Mrs Tad work together? That is adorable! :wubu:


----------

